# I'm getting tired of this...



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Day 1: Bruised tailbone.
Day 2: Light concussion.
Day 5: Cracked a rib.
Day 17: Ripped left pectoralis major.
Day 18: Concussion.
Day 26 (today): Acted stupid on first run of the day & went too fast, caught an edge, vaulted and landed on the side of my back (no back protector there) on something hard in my backpack. Can barely move, hurts like hell.

Two new lessons learned today, but... *sigh*

:injured:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I think you need to go back to day 1 and get a instructor so you don't catch an edge.
Are you that guy got on a blue run on the 2nd day or something broke a bone and had to drive to the hospital or something?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> and landed on the side of my back (no back protector there) on something hard in my backpack. Can barely move, hurts like hell.


That's why I prefer backpacks with integrated back protectors... could have been your spine instead of "just" some ribs... 
Speedy recovery!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Aggressive rider is aggressive.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't fall?


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

pump the brakes and drive slow homie!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Concussed......two wks later......concussed again? Meh........never mind......you'll be fine. More speed is what you need.....when in doubt....go faster.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

or maybe you're really fragile.....


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

:laughat:.......awesome!


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry to know about your injuries, hope you get better soon. I myself is on injured reserved, bruised my ribs last thursday so it sucks but hey! thanks to you,i'm riding with positive angles on my bindings and enjoying it:jumping1:


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

F1EA said:


> or maybe you're really fragile.....


Delicate. 

Seriously, your body might be trying to tell you a thing or two . . .


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Today I'm tired of people that don't see the good in snowboarding. Oh, wait that's every day.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I hear ya brother. Shit happens to me all the time.

Part of it, is I & possibly you too, do things on more of a grand scale.

That puts you at a much higher chance of getting injured.

Anyone that has never had a crippling injury.

You better check your vagina

I'm out for, hopefully not long?

I'll be back before I should though, putting myself at even greater risk, for worse injuries. 
I'm cool with that. I need to consciously make an effort to tone shit down a bit anyway
Now it'll be even easier, cause of the pain. haha.
The season is long & I don't have the leg strength yet, that I will have in 2 months from now.

Then it's time.


TT


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

k...being old....early season...it takes me 4-5 laps to really get warmed up...later season its more like 1-2 laps to get going. The other thing...early season the terrain is much more technical and I'm more out of shape and practice...thus more potential for doing myself in. Verses later season...terrain more filled in, more in shape and more aggressive.

My daily pattern mid season...is warm up 2-3 runs, then 4-6/7 great runs and then starting to dialing it back. After lunch its about cruising, do some drills or help out a newb. However on a deep pow day...its blasting til my body gives out...which in the past has involved torn core muscles.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

speedjason said:


> I think you need to go back to day 1 and get a instructor so you don't catch an edge.
> Are you that guy got on a blue run on the 2nd day or something broke a bone and had to drive to the hospital or something?


No, I need to not be an idiot and charge down an icy piste without being properly warmed up. Snow legs, man, snow legs!



neni said:


> That's why I prefer backpacks with integrated back protectors... could have been your spine instead of "just" some ribs...
> Speedy recovery!


I was actually wearing a back protector and yes, I would probably have broken my back if I hadn't. But it only protects the spine... It wasn't the ribs, but the top of the hip bone. I think I crushed some sinew. Well I've sure as hell learned to pack my backpack carefully.



Bamfboardman said:


> Don't fall?


I'm working on it! 



mojo maestro said:


> Concussed......two wks later......concussed again? Meh........never mind......you'll be fine. More speed is what you need.....when in doubt....go faster.


13 months later, dude.  Different seasons.



F1EA said:


> or maybe you're really fragile.....


You know, you're probably right! Lots of injuries in different sports over the years. 



t21 said:


> Sorry to know about your injuries, hope you get better soon. I myself is on injured reserved, bruised my ribs last thursday so it sucks but hey! thanks to you,i'm riding with positive angles on my bindings and enjoying it:jumping1:


I feel you man. It took such a long time to heal my ribs. Keep experimenting! I tried +30/+12 yesterday.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Today I'm tired of people that don't see the good in snowboarding. Oh, wait that's every day.


What do you mean?  I fucking love snowboarding!



timmytard said:


> I hear ya brother. Shit happens to me all the time.
> 
> Part of it, is I & possibly you too, do things on more of a grand scale.
> 
> ...


Well I sure as hell keep doing things out of my level at least.  Get well soon!

Oh, and on a side note: You DO know vaginas are stronger than penises, right? 



wrathfuldeity said:


> k...being old....early season...it takes me 4-5 laps to really get warmed up...later season its more like 1-2 laps to get going. The other thing...early season the terrain is much more technical and I'm more out of shape and practice...thus more potential for doing myself in. Verses later season...terrain more filled in, more in shape and more aggressive.
> 
> My daily pattern mid season...is warm up 2-3 runs, then 4-6/7 great runs and then starting to dialing it back. After lunch its about cruising, do some drills or help out a newb. However on a deep pow day...its blasting til my body gives out...which in the past has involved torn core muscles.


You know, I'm usually very careful about warming up. I do warm up exercises, I stretch, I start with mellow runs. But the thing is - and I keep laughing at myself for it - this time a girl was involved. Yeah, I got injured trying to impress the bitches. How old was I again? 40. Check...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Anticrobotic said:


> What do you mean?  I fucking love snowboarding!
> 
> 
> Well I sure as hell keep doing things out of my level at least.  Get well soon!
> ...



Well, haha, I don't know if they're stronger?
I can lift a truck with mine. lol

But most definitely tougher, haha, cause I've put many a whoopin' on em. haha

And after a few days, they're fine.
Bwa ha ha ha


TT


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Well, haha, I don't know if they're stronger?
> I can lift a truck with mine. lol
> 
> But most definitely tougher, haha, cause I've put many a whoopin' on em. haha
> ...


:laughat: That's some good shit hahahaha


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Trust me, if a girl with well trained pelvic muscles clutches you will get neither in nor out...


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Today I'm tired of people that don't see the good in snowboarding. Oh, wait that's every day.


This. Maybe, just maybe, the OP might should consider focusing on the riding basics instead of going through 8 boards in his first 25 days riding...or changing stance angles all the time...or doling out advice to way more experience and skilled riders on this forum...or spewing about camber profiles...or [list can be continued]


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

Anticrobotic said:


> Trust me, if a girl with well trained pelvic muscles clutches you will get neither in nor out...


Yup don't want to get caucht in there. Or maybe you do.










Tighter than a 12 year old virgin's ass


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Anticrobotic said:


> Trust me, if a girl with well trained pelvic muscles clutches you will get neither in nor out...


Oh no, stop it.

You're scaring me.

I'll be the judge of that.


TT


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> <wrote stuff>


Ow. This is how you see me?  Forgive me. I guess I should just shut the fuck up from now on...

I had to go through my previous posts because of this. Is it ok if I try to defend myself a just little bit?

First of all I've always been very open with my (lack of) experience (except for my very first posts but never mind those  ). My fundamental problems is two-fold: 1) I live in a region that seen no to almost no snow in winter, and I need to travel to snowboard. The nearest "local" hill is 120 km away. 2) I've become obsessed with snowboarding. I think about it every day and I read about it and I google about it and there is just so much pent up and it needs to be vented. Yes, I should move. But that is not an option right now. I'll take one of Donutz' previous advices and start using the blog function.



SGboarder said:


> Maybe, just maybe, the OP might should consider focusing on the riding basics


I've taken one full week of professionally instructed classes in the Alps. I've signed up for online classes. I've used online instruction videos. I've been working on those classes by my own on and off the hill. I've posted videos of me riding and asked for advice. I try to work on some kind of technique every time I'm on the hill. Isn't this focusing on the basics?



SGboarder said:


> instead of going through 8 boards in his first 25 days riding...


I've TRIED 9 boards. To feel the differences, to see if I could feel the differences.



SGboarder said:


> or changing stance angles all the time...


No, not all the time. I've been trying to find angles that are comfortable and don't hurt my knees. Is that wrong? Yes, part of it is correct posture but not all of it....right?



SGboarder said:


> or doling out advice to way more experience and skilled riders on this forum...


If this is about me humbly suggesting to neni that perhaps she could try symmetrical duck stance I apologise.

Apart from that, my "recommendations" have more or less been reiterations of reviews from fairly credible sites such as angrysnowboarder.com, or the opinions of very experienced riders (and to a much lesser extent based on the laws of physics and mathematics), which I've given to people who are too lazy to do some research themselves. Unlike many other posters who recommend their own boards regardless of what the OPs have been asking about. (No, I didn't say you do that.)

You should also note my wording when I've "recommended" something: "Perhaps", "maybe", "If I've understood everything right about", "judging by the description", "According to", "Not that my shitty beginner-intermediate word weighs anywhere near as much as those of the more advanced riders here", and "?".



SGboarder said:


> or spewing about camber profiles...


What?? In the CRC vs RCR catchiness thread I stated "It's not that simple. Catchiness also depends on bevel, sharpness of edges, and stiffness." Tell me I'm wrong.


Anyway, fine. *I hereby pledge to not recommend any board, binding, angles, goggles, or protective gear, to any rider on this or any other forum until 2017 at the very earliest.* I reserve the right to share my own personal experiences with finding proper boots, bags, or clothes to those who ask.


I apologise once again. I appreciate all the help and entertainment that I've gotten on this forum.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Anticrobotic said:


> Ow. This is how you see me? Forgive me. I guess I should just shut the fuck up from now on...
> 
> I had to go through my previous posts because of this. Is it ok if I try to defend myself a just little bit?
> 
> ...


*You* gotta stop worrying about what internet cowboys think.:embarrased1:

Sure you looked back & dug up all the douche nozzle things that ole douchey said too you.:blahblah:

What you should have done:facepalm1:, is looked up all the douche nozzle things douche master D says to everyone else.:blahblah:

Yeah, you see, turns out that, he says shit like that too everyone.:eyetwitch2:
Quick search brings up argument after argument.:blahblah:

Seems, as though, nobody cares what he thinks or says.:finger1:


Think of it like, you're now officially a member.:jumping1:


TT


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey now, let's not start another flame war.  I prefer keeping it civilised. And I usually do some introspection when I get criticised. It's good for my personal development. Maybe it's uncharacteristical for a "snowboard enthusiast", but fuck it. :happy:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

elstinky said:


>


Goddamn that hurts just looking at it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

trapper said:


> Goddamn that hurts just looking at it.


That doesn't look fun for either party.


TT


----------



## Kink (Jan 6, 2015)

At least I hope that you learned something from your mistakes, other than that who cares what other people think? 

Enjoy yourself man!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I've got all of Douchemaster D's albums from the early 90's.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> I've got all of Douchemaster D's albums from the early 90's.


In Sweden we have Just D.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> I've got all of Douchemaster D's albums from the early 90's.


Haha, awesome. Albums even.

Haha, I'm still laughin'


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> Well I've sure as hell learned to pack my backpack carefully.


Yeah... it alsways gives me headache how to pack the crampons into the avy backpack, which _doesn't_ have a integrated backpack :dry:. I usually don't fall... but I'm sure, the day I pack them crampons carelessly, I'll do a back fall on crusts and get spiked.



Anticrobotic said:


> - this time a girl was involved. Yeah, I got injured trying to impress the bitches. How old was I again? 40. Check...


LOL, brilliant! (tho... doesn't it get worse with increasing # of grey patches n wrinkles? )



Anticrobotic said:


> Is it ok if I try to defend myself a just little bit?


No need for that. Tho, I understand why you wanted . (I've the same tendency if I think I got attacked, tho... it usually turnes out that ppl didn't mean it that way... It's written words, one often doesn't get the "tone of the sound" the right way, especially with ppl who refuse to use smilies :facepalm3::happy::blahblah


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

if i didn't ride somewhat beat up and injured i wouldn't ride at all. toughen up, or quit, those are the choices. bellyachin' will get you nowhere


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

CassMT said:


> if i didn't ride somewhat beat up and injured i wouldn't ride at all. toughen up, or quit, those are the choices. bellyachin' will get you nowhere


Isn't this the "Help, I've pulled my grundle" sub forum? :happy:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Anticrobotic said:


> Isn't this the "Help, I've pulled my grundle" sub forum? :happy:


Right now, this is the "there's no friggin' snow, so I'm ready to chew up and spit out the furniture" sub-forum. Along with every other sub-forum on this site.
 :mob::mob::mob:


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

Anticrobotic said:


> Day 1: Bruised tailbone.
> Day 2: Light concussion.
> Day 5: Cracked a rib.
> Day 17: Ripped left pectoralis major.
> ...


You've had 26 days this season already??? We've barely gotten started in Washington.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Right now, this is the "there's no friggin' snow, so I'm ready to chew up and spit out the furniture" sub-forum. Along with every other sub-forum on this site.
> :mob::mob::mob:


Have you not been to Cypress yet?

There's plenty enough snow. Just watch out for rocks hitting your bum.:dry:

You need a rock board or what?


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Bottom line: it sucks to get hurt. Try not to. 
Snowboarding is cool; if it hurts a bit so be it, you'll get better. Just make sure you stay within what is reasonable risk.

Impressing girls beats any other purpose. Getting hurt trying to impress girls is totally justifiable. That's why out ancestors fought lions, don't let them down now.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Bottom line: it sucks to get hurt. Try not to.
> Snowboarding is cool; if it hurts a bit so be it, you'll get better. Just make sure you stay within what is reasonable risk.
> 
> Impressing girls beats any other purpose. Getting hurt trying to impress girls is totally justifiable. That's why out ancestors fought lions, don't let them down now.


:bestpost: Epic win.

And...well, lets just say that it worked. All is well. :hairy:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

timmytard said:


> Have you not been to Cypress yet?
> 
> There's plenty enough snow. Just watch out for rocks hitting your bum.:dry:
> 
> ...


I did. Left after one run. It was shit.

Sorry, but a day of sliding down corduroy doesn't engage me. I'll go again when the sides aren't bare, and they have some more park set up.


----------



## MVC (Nov 5, 2015)

Anticrobotic said:


> :bestpost: Epic win.
> 
> And...well, lets just say that it worked. All is well. :hairy:



I think you were not trying to impress the girl, you got messed up so she could take care of you !

The way to a womens heart: make her feel needed, let her take care of you ! it's the mother instinct ! (compliment her about her "good care taking " and get more ocean breese than you ever can imagen ! )

* (quick joke: my girl got a sea shell tattoe on the inside of her tigh, if i put my ear onto it, i can smell the ocean :rofl2


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

MVC said:


> I think you were not trying to impress the girl, you got messed up so she could take care of you !
> 
> The way to a womens heart: make her feel needed, let her take care of you ! it's the mother instinct ! (compliment her about her "good care taking " and get more ocean breese than you ever can imagen ! )
> 
> * (quick joke: my girl got a sea shell tattoe on the inside of her tigh, if i put my ear onto it, i can smell the ocean :rofl2


Bwa ha ha ha 

I bet she just loves that joke haha


TT


----------



## MVC (Nov 5, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Bwa ha ha ha
> 
> I bet she just loves that joke haha
> 
> ...


it's weird but she does ! I made the joke the first time when we were in bed getting :censored1:, we both laughed so hard. 
When we started dating she allready knew me for 3 years so she knew i had a bit off a weird sense of humor but she loves it about me, she's also a bit coucou in the coconut :dance1:.

Live,love, laugh and if you don't like it, its okay i'm not facebook: i don't give a sh** about likes.


----------

